

Trash this app as much as you can - JohnIdol
http://wokheisandbox.appspot.com/
I am looking for brutal feedback on this web app (it's a testing sandbox).
I know the video sucks - if you've got 5 spare mins tell me what else does.
======
UpFromTheGut
I like the idea. While crowd-sourcing is good in many areas, sometimes it
"feels" good to interact with a company. I could definitely imagine myself
using your service, especially with the no risk free license. On the usability
side, I had to squint to see past the bright pink. Try a white background =)

------
grandalf
the service looks pretty useful...

However the domain name is very hard to spell/pronounce so I just forgot it
even though I made a mental note to use the service next time I need a logo.

~~~
JohnIdol
that's just the sandbox (<http://wokheisandbox.appspot.com/>) - domain is -->
www.wokhei.com - but you won't be able to log-in just yet as still undergoing
testing

~~~
grandalf
I think wokhei is a bit hard for native English speakers to spell
phonetically...

just my opinion, though...

~~~
JohnIdol
interesting opinion - thanks for your feedback. The 'stir fried logos' tag-
line was added to make it a bit more catchy, but I am not behind those choices
- also looking for usability feedback ( <http://wokheisandbox.appspot.com/>
it's a testing sandbox so you can try and submit fake orders)

